# Active 55+ Community outside Houston,Texas...who do you know looking?



## Lauralog (Jul 27, 2017)

Our office is looking for the right individual or couple who would like to make this property their next home.  If you, or anyone that you know, is looking for an active 55+ community, please contact me.  The neighborhood is gated and close to water, shopping, dining, and entertainment at the nearby boardwalk in the master planned community called Townelake.
Many people don't know about this fantastic community...please call or text me Laura LoGiudice 713-320-0562 or email me at laura@craftteamhomes.com
Thank you!
http://www.har.com/19230-san-solomon-springs-ct/sale_89711484


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not as nice as that cabin in Maine.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

Too open, too white, cold looking. Not homey at all. Very expensive also. For that price, I can get sea view. It isn't cheap to live here either.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Very nice and I live in Clear Lake but too expensive for me and too large.


----------



## Lon (Jul 27, 2017)

Very Nice----Been There And Done  That for 26 years  in very similar place in California.


----------



## ray188 (Jul 27, 2017)

Seems like a commercial.

But, besides that I offer my view that large, 55+ communities are the way to go. Some say that living among youngsters keep you young. Well, living among contemporaries keeps you active and enjoying life. 

I used the word "large' because the more people, the more possible people interested in what you want to do. Example - i live in a community of 3,800. When I tried to find fellow pickers and grinners I was able to find about a dozen - and have been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

Seems like there isn't much room between neighbors ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

I need the stimulation that multigenerational contacts provide. Many of my contemporaries are far too mainstream for me to feel a real kinship, regardless of how pleasant they may be.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

*Stuck In A Condo With Fools *(sung to the tune of _Stuck In The Middle With You_)


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

I think I am prone to feeling like a sardine in a tin, Philly, don't want to feel like I am living in a senior's ghetto, albeit a privileged one. Hey, must be the bohemian in me.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jul 29, 2017)

What age do they kick the old foegys out??   Or does the parent Co. own an assisted living community that clients can transfer to?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2017)

Just a matter of curiosity, but why would an individual or couple want a 3-bedroom, 3 1/2-bath place?


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 29, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Just a matter of curiosity, but why would an individual or couple want a 3-bedroom, 3 1/2-bath place?



The original post is a spam post, an advertisement for that real estate sales offering.    I had friends living in a similar 55+ community who had a 3 BR house, one master, one being for frequent family visitors, and the 3rd was used as an office.

You can't have _too many_ bathrooms.


----------

